# Local find today Lime nov 65 Schwinn Stingray



## vastingray (Apr 13, 2021)

Local find Nov 65 Lime all original except added Jello Chubbies accessory it’s also missing the speedo cable


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 13, 2021)

The "green machine" for sure!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 13, 2021)

They're out there....congrats


----------



## nick tures (Apr 13, 2021)

wow congrats and nice score !


----------



## vastingray (Apr 14, 2021)

nick tures said:


> wow congrats and nice score !



Thanks Nick


----------



## vastingray (Apr 14, 2021)

SJ_BIKER said:


> They're out there....congrats



Thank you sir


----------



## nick tures (Apr 14, 2021)

vastingray said:


> Thanks Nick



your welcome !


----------



## LilJimmy (Apr 15, 2021)

Wow.... what do they sell for at garage sales ,??


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 17, 2021)

LilJimmy said:


> Wow.... what do they sell for at garage sales ,??



My guess is that vastingray did not find it at a garage sale. You should see his collection of Stingray's, really impressive.


vastingray said:


> Local find Nov 65 Lime all original except added Jello Chubbies accessory it’s also missing the speedo cable  View attachment 1390800
> View attachment 1390802
> 
> View attachment 1390801
> ...



If I'm wrong please give address of next yard sale haha.


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 17, 2021)

Very nice , congratulations buddy !!!!!!!


----------

